# .dll error



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

looking for a .dll file because my system can't find it at startup!  it's the 'skutil.dll' anyone know where i can get it? (I've already searched google, it isn't there) If you have it on you'r computer, could you also tell me what directory it is in? Thanx in advanced.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Its not a common dll,,,maybe if you ran hijack and posted a log here we could pin down what it is.. click below to download.. Be careful with this program...it does not know good from bad,,it shows information then does what you tell it to do. So only save the log and exit program then post it here for help.

http://www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

i just need the dll, not a browser hijack report :/ I don't think it had anything to do with that. I just recently did a virus scan and other computer checkups and i deleted @ least a gig of files (that defrag took forever)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I was hoping to see the program associated with the dll,,,then get you to the proper place to get it.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

ahh... kk welp here u go!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have hijack fix all these,,,the error you are getting is the driver for your gateway keyboard...try this first then reset your homepage and see if the error goes away..if not I ll find the driver for you.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.halflemon.com/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.halflemon.com/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by SBC Yahoo! DSL
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{D94AAA2A-C415-42E3-82B6-49FAB4EBFFE9} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {ED103D9F-3070-4580-AB1E-E5C179C1AE41} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SStb.exe] SStb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boFbnkc] C:\WINDOWS\INTRATC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸ï0+¿ÔÇè]mú*àaîiC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\INTRATC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸ï04Ã4}¤Á5]C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\INTRATC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PRRTECT] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRRTECT.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxmk323YYUS
O16 - DPF: {D94AAA2A-C415-42E3-82B6-49FAB4EBFFE9} (SearchHook Class) - http://www.halflemon.com/Halflemon.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE910060-8EFB-44B9-B492-75180696643F} (iiittt Class) - http://www.hotsearchbar.com/toolbar30/hsrb.cab

These are highly suspicious but no info,,,so you decide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GSH400J] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GSH400J.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BO1HelperStartUp] C:\PROGRAM FILES\BUTTERFLY OASIS SCREENSAVER\BO1HELPER.EXE /partner BO1
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?322
O16 - DPF: {BAB3E70B-A847-4A88-ACFC-778FCCC00287} (CActSetupObj Object) - http://www.odysseusmarketing.com/actsetup.cab

Trojan we will tackle this one as soon as you get everything else straight.
counter.cab


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

found the dll, and deleted thoes keys. So, where do i put it?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try in the C,,, windows,,,, system32 folder


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

thnx


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You are welcome


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

hi, im back again. This time a new dll is missing (this is geting obnoxious...) skosd.dll


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

...


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

<sigh> i can't be that unnoticable, can I? I mean it's been 1 day!


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

screw it. im just going to put up aa new thred


----------

